# Inidan Lake Saturday



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

3 of us went to IL yestderday. Started at Tilton area and did not mark a fish. Went to Lucys and talked to some guys and all they had was 6 gills for 4 hours work. So decided to make to go to Northfork. Got there and was marking fish all over the place. Tried everything in the world but no takers. So after an hour snagged into a large fish, thought it was a big eye. Turns out to be a 2 pound shad. Started talking to other fishermen and they said they have been snagging shad all day. Looked around the ice and dead shad all over.So what I thought was suspended crappies were just shad. To late to go anywhere else so fished there until about 6:30. We ended up with 2 keeper gils, 2 crappies and 2 keeper eyes. Biggest was about 2 pounds. We did see a guy catch an eye that easily went 7 pounds. Tough day and the snow made it hard to be mobile with a shanty. Some drifts were foot tall.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

We fished a farm pond in union county from 3:30 until 8. The fishing was fairly slow until about 7:00 and then the bluegills really turned on. It seems that the daylight hours are not nearly as productive as the first couple hours after dark.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Ya it was atough day at Indian caught 0 marked fish off and on but no takers went though 3/4 of my lures couldn't get them to bite anything.Still beats a good day at work.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

One bite a nice fat saugeye that was it all the rest of evening!!


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

I was at indian from 7 am till almost 7 pm. The guy with the big eye was me...went just around 8lbs. and was 23 and a half inches long awsome fish and would never of landed it with out my buddy. Fish were just plan slow yesterday.

Here she is....she had a gill and a ball of minnows or something in her.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish, but 8lbs? Check your scale.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

looks like a nice 5#er


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

It weighed 7.65 lbs that was to a digital scale. never said 8lbs i said it was around 8. the pictures dont dont that fish any justice...guess you would have to be there and of seen it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice saugeye Hunter!!

I will be at Indian tomorrow afternoon. I hope to duplicate your catch, except catch a few more.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

I was by lucys me and a friend didn't do to bad around 35 fish around 25 keepers


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with Hunter, I saw the fish and I said it was over 7 when I saw it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice saugeye!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Nice fish, but 8lbs? Check your scale.


Hey now, just because you have little skinny saugeye in PA don't be letting your fish envy show through on our OHIO fish!  

You do have a better pro football team in PA than we do in Ohio if we add both out ours together. 

Kim


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice saugeye hunter, i got to c that fish,and he was 7 plus pounds!


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I caught a 23 and 1/2'' eye on indian lake in approx the same location one week ago and it weight a little over 5 pound. It take atleast a 25-27'' fish to weight 7 pounds. It is your story!


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

swhetstone1 wheres ur pic at? If you dont think it weighed what it did then oh well. I have no reason to lie about what a digital scale said.

Funny how when you post a picture of a fish on here it gets put down quick.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

swhetstone1 said:


> I caught a 23 and 1/2'' eye on indian lake in approx the same location one week ago and it weight a little over 5 pound. It take atleast a 25-27'' fish to weight 7 pounds. It is your story!


Really depends on how the fish has been chowing down on. If your eye was lonely and didn't get into any schools of shad or small gills/crappie then yes it would be a lower weight.

Its just so that his probably hit a school of shad/crappie/gills at some point and made her fat and yummy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey CHOPIQ got these Friday went back Saturday and got 1 only bite i had all afternoon. Biggest was 23 1/4". Tried tonight got there late was going to fish with Lundy but by time i got there i stopped elsewhere with limited success very few fish caught. Lundy got into some but said it was slim pickings only saw i think 6 fish but he hooked 4 of them.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Hey CHOPIQ got these Friday went back Saturday and got 1 only bite i had all afternoon. Biggest was 23 1/4". Tried tonight got there late was going to fish with Lundy but by time i got there i stopped elsewhere with limited success very few fish caught. Lundy got into some but said it was slim pickings only saw i think 6 fish but he hooked 4 of them.


I see you are starting your campaign for AOY award early. Nice set of fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Right!! Nope i just gotta be fishing that all!!


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

swhetstone, the only thing i can think is ur saugeye was skinny,because i saw that fish and it weighed what hunter said it weighed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I fished Indian yesterday evening (Monday) from around 3 until 6:30.

First fish marked at 4:30, couldn't make it go. From 5 until 5:20 I had 4 fish come in. They all hit, rapala with minnow head, landed 2 and lost two at the hole. One other fish at 6, and it wouldn't hit. That was it.

Pretty cold with the wind and snow flurries. walking on the drifted crunchy snow wasn't a lot of fun. The ice under all of the snow was very solid and around 8" where I was. Very little water, slushy stuff on top of the ice, it had frozen Sunday night.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My Brother went yesterday afternoon. Ended up keeping 25 perch, gills and crappies. A couple of perch were around 13". Biggest crappie was 12". He said they easily caught over 50 gills. I'm hoping I can get over there this afternoon while the bite is on and the fish are located. All I'll say is its near a popular spot but off the beaten path. 4' of water. He left before the good evening crappie bite started. Most on spikes, only 2 crappies on minnows and no perch on minnows, which surprised me.


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

I was at LI today from daylight to dark and only managed 5 or 6 fish mostly dinks and only one keeper,very slow only saw maybe 5 or 6 other fish caught all day


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

CHOPIQ,

Was he the one on the backside of pony Island. I saw a guy over there doing pretty good and he had a couple of big perch.


----------

